# Gold Stripper SG-9



## thrillmeister (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello everyone. Long time member, first time posting. I have searched the forum for info on a chemical called Gold Stripper SG-9. I have been trying to find it or find out what it is. Anyone got any info on this product? Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## butcher (Nov 14, 2013)

I have not heard of it, sometimes company's will take a common chemical and rename it as a special formula, where did you hear about this gold stripper,, how is it used, a company name, can you get MSDS on it?


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 14, 2013)

I spent the better part of an hour, using every search I could think of and didn't find anything related to this ""Gold Stripper SG-9"" or anything close other than Cyanide solutions.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 15, 2013)

I think this _might_ be related with this thread. ---> http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=18603


----------



## still learning (Nov 29, 2013)

u could head over to alibaba.com and look under thier chemical selection. they might have wat you are looking or not looking. i hope im not goning to get banned 4 this link. but it can't hurt to see wat other chemical producers are doing.


----------



## rickbb (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't think that a link will get you banned, but a link to a known fraud site, well that's a different story.

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052748704476604576157771196658468


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 29, 2013)

still learning said:


> u could head over to alibaba.com and look under thier chemical selection. they might have wat you are looking or not looking. i hope im not goning to get banned 4 this link. but it can't hurt to see wat other chemical producers are doing.


still learning,

While you won't get banned for mentioning alibaba, you might get banned if you continue to use text lingo and post as you have above. This forum is international in scope. Many members do not speak English as their first language and must use translators to struggle through the posts. Using text lingo and littering your post with mis-spelled words compounds their problems. Members here are expected to write clearly, using correct grammar, spelling, capitalisation and punctuation.

Dave


----------



## oaxaca (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello i have the same problem trying to get gold stripper sg-9 but its only sold in Thailand.Does anybody know about other gold stripper or where get it online :?: :lol:


----------

